# Its A big day for ME !



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I just got my sampler pack in the mail today and will be losing my Habano virginity  On deck is a La flor de Cano pc, which I cant wait to toast up :w 

I havent been here all that long, but I am on a few other boards (non cigar related) and I can tell a when a site is great and that has some truely great people - this is one of them.

Thaks for the help, though some have helped Mo' re than others...

Joe


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

mr.c said:


> I just got my sampler pack in the mail today and will be losing my Habano virginity  On deck is a La flor de Cano pc, which I cant wait to toast up :w


those la flor de cano's are a very good cigar for being so reasonably priced.
enjoy it, and be careful...it's usually a long fall from your first habano.

jimmy


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

mr.c said:


> I just got my sampler pack in the mail today and will be losing my Habano virginity


Don't forget to change the sheets!!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

jimmy said:


> and be careful...it's usually a long fall from your first habano.
> 
> jimmy


ain't that the truth! :w


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Enjoy & get prepared to:

1) Inquire about increasing the limit on that Visa/MasterCard of yours

2) Considering all those "You Are Pre-Approved" offers (interest rates wont matter either LOL)

3) Everything you buy, you will compare to what equivilent of cigars you "could" have bought with that money

4) Get ready to buy 3-4 or more humidors, each one bigger than the previous one (thoughts of #3 enter your head during this time too)

5) Thoughts of food in the cabinet become optional in your mind

6) The thought of just having your check directly deposited into the account of your Cuban cigar sources actually starts making sense

:r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

poker, your post should be a warning on this website!

habanos, more addicting then crack


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Enjoy the ride!! Ditto what Poker said, and then you have to buy a fast car. :z The word TOAST will take on a new meaning!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome to the slippery slope. I've been falling ever since I had my first cuban. And I have bought my 2nd Humi.....and thinking about a possible Edisondor if IHTs comes out OK. 



u


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

DaveC said:


> habanos, more addicting then crack


i don't know about THAT. crack is some pretty good stuff.

jimmy


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

AWWWW... how sweet another habano-virgin consummating the slide down the slippery slope!!! See you at the bottom.... wait, there is a bottom, right???...hey, nobody ever said they reached the bottom, only they thought they did... OMG.... THERE IS NO END!!!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

mr.c said:


> I just got my sampler pack in the mail today and will be losing my Habano virginity  On deck is a La flor de Cano pc, which I cant wait to toast up :w
> 
> I havent been here all that long, but I am on a few other boards (non cigar related) and I can tell a when a site is great and that has some truely great people - this is one of them.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe! Congrats man, and enjoyyyyyyyy!!!!!! :w


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

THanks wetterhorn. First one was pretty smooth, simple and mild, enjoyed it a lot! Cant wait to try the more "flavorfull" ones  

Joe


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I can't say it better than Poker but take this ditto as I also welcome you to the slippery slope!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey mr. c,

You're one lucky dude. I can almost see your face now as you light (or lit) up your first smoke. Your cheeks get a little ruddy. Your eyes a little glazed. That ephemeral smile develops.

OMG, that's it, I gotta go light one up!!

Oh, and BTW, what Lamar said, what Watterhorn said, what Churchlady said, what jimmy said, what coppertop and okie2 said, what Poker said, and what LeafHog said. You're a lost cause . . . just sliding down those slippery slopes going faster all the time.

Here's a toast to losing your virginity.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Hey mr. c,
> 
> You're one lucky dude. I can almost see your face now as you light (or lit) up your first smoke. Your cheeks get a little ruddy. Your eyes a little glazed. That ephemeral smile develops.


Heck I was like that just opening the package !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear I gazed at them all afternoon !!!!

I was afraid of the slippery slope, so I hid the credit cards - all except one hmmmmmmmmmm.

Joe


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Your headed down the Grand Canyon... no rides back to the top...Enjoy


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

mr.c said:


> THanks wetterhorn. First one was pretty smooth, simple and mild, enjoyed it a lot! Cant wait to try the more "flavorfull" ones
> 
> Joe


Cool Joe!!!!! 

Keep us informed! Enjoy hearing what you think!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r Mr. C's loss of virginity!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Zeitgeist


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Does his wife know?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r ..


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Mr. C's loss of virginity!


to mo the man at that.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

The slope isn't all that bad, pretty smooth and fast. Just a few obstacles you encounter-late rent notices,hunger,poverty, etc.,etc. Nothing a good cigar can't cure.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

mr.c said:


> to mo the man at that.


:r :r enjoy those smokes!!


----------

